# Portare in palmo di mano



## jamtland76

Bonjour,
est-ce que vous savez comment traduire en français l'expression "portare in palmo di mano"?


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Jam 

Non so se esiste un'espressione corrispondente, ma forse lo stesso significato potrebbe essere reso così in francese:

"Témoigner une grande considération à qqn" 

Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Yulan said:


> Ciao Jam
> 
> Non so se esiste un'espressione corrispondente, ma forse lo stesso significato potrebbe essere reso così in francese:
> 
> "Témoigner une grande considération à qqn"
> 
> Ciao


Oui, ou aussi "tenir en haute estime" . Pas d'expression particulière en français, à ma connaissance .
Ciao


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Matoupaschat! 

Ca me fait bien plaisir de te rencontrer et, encore, je suis contente que ma version est correcte!  

Merci!


----------



## Corsicum

Peut être aussi : _Porter aux nues / Mettre quelqu’un sur un piédestal/ Louer, encenser quelqu’un… _


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi torna in mente un'espressione idiomatica francese affine (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/cas) : 
*CAS : *
*C.−* _P. méton._ Considération qui s'attache à un événement particulier ou à une personne particulière. 
− Loc. _*Faire (grand) cas de (qqn, qqc.).*_ L'estimer comme une personne ou chose (très) importante; l'apprécier (beaucoup). _Faire peu de cas, ne faire aucun cas de (qqn, qqc.)._ N'(y) attacher que peu d'importance :​


----------



## jamtland76

Merci à tous!


----------

